# Gas Pipe Bonding



## Raverill (Aug 30, 2008)

NEC allows gas pipe bonding at the point of use. Does this mean the gas pipe cannot or should not be bonded where it enters the building? Big debate at work. Inspectors and other AHJ's encouraged to respond.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't believe it matters where it is to be bonded as long as it it bonded and is accessible.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The gas company does not want it bonded and most utilities have a dielectric fitting at the meter. In this case there should be no problem bonding the gas pipe after the fitting on the "load side" so to speak. Now CSST piping is another story and must be bonded according to the manufacturers specs so the #12 going to the gas furnace would not suffice.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

So, there is no NEC requirement as to the location. Bonding off say a 20 amp circuit would be ok if the 20 amp circuit would be the only wire to possibly come in contact with the gas line, correct Dennis?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> So, there is no NEC requirement as to the location. Bonding off say a 20 amp circuit would be ok if the 20 amp circuit would be the only wire to possibly come in contact with the gas line, correct Dennis?


Here is the text



> 250.104(B)B) Other Metal Piping. Where installed in or attached to a building or structure, a metal piping system(s), including gas piping, that is likely to become energized shall be bonded to the service equipment enclosure, the grounded conductor at the service, the grounding electrode conductor where of sufficient size, or the one or more grounding electrodes used. The bonding jumper(s) shall be sized in accordance with 250.122, using the rating of the circuit that is likely to energize the piping system(s). The equipment grounding conductor for the circuit that is likely to energize the piping shall be permitted to serve as the bonding means. The points of attachment of the bonding jumper(s) shall be accessible.


It does not state about contact with the pipe, it simply states likely to be energized. What does that mean? I don't have an answer for that.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok thanks.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I went to an IAEI meeting last May, and this subject was brought up. All of the local inspectors and a couple of guest speakers agreed that bonding could be accomplished with the egc for the furnace circuit. Meaning that when you ground the furnace at the point of attachment in the make up box, you have bonded the gas pipe. Nothing was mentioned about dielectric fittings on the gas pipe needing to be bonded across. One of the guest speakers that agreed with this procedure was Chuck ? I forget his last name, but he sits on the code making panel for article 250. He is very well versed on grounding.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

te12co2w said:


> I went to an IAEI meeting last May, and this subject was brought up. All of the local inspectors and a couple of guest speakers agreed that bonding could be accomplished with the egc for the furnace circuit. Meaning that when you ground the furnace at the point of attachment in the make up box, you have bonded the gas pipe. Nothing was mentioned about dielectric fittings on the gas pipe needing to be bonded across. One of the guest speakers that agreed with this procedure was Chuck ? I forget his last name, but he sits on the code making panel for article 250. He is very well versed on grounding.



You do not bond across the dielectric fitting. The gas company installs that so the bond that we install in the home, etc. is not attached to the pipe running in the ground. They do not want their pipe to be used as a GEC.


----------

